# Cardioversion Question



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,
Looking for some expertise on this situation please.......

Our Cardiologist performed a cardioversion on a patient in the outpatient setting, it was unsucessful.  Pt was then admitted to observation status in our ICU unit, another cardioversion was done and this time it was successful.  How would we code this?  Would a modifier suffice being that the first was unsuccessful? 

Any expertise, feedback, opinion or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## dimmitta (Jul 23, 2010)

*Cardioversions*



hanoz420@hotmail.com said:


> Hi,
> Looking for some expertise on this situation please.......
> 
> Our Cardiologist performed a cardioversion on a patient in the outpatient setting, it was unsucessful.  Pt was then admitted to observation status in our ICU unit, another cardioversion was done and this time it was successful.  How would we code this?  Would a modifier suffice being that the first was unsuccessful?
> ...



I would say under certain circumstances the cardioversion could be billed twice in same day for same doctor. It would have to be separate sessions and the second cardioversion code would need a modifier (I would say either 58 or 76 depending on the payor). I would suggest as well that, if possible, the times be added to documentation for additional proof that these were two separate encounters with this patient.


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply......it makes sense.  Mod 76 acutally looks like the modifier of choice.  We eliminated mod 58 because 92960 has no global.  Thanks so much!


----------



## DOVERRED (Jul 23, 2010)

try looking at modifier78


----------

